# Does this board barter for dumpster dived items?



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

I found a pretty cool paint gun in a sports store's trash bin. The trigger sticks but it still shoots. How picky are you folks?


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

I would think that if you are honest about what you are trying to sell and do not misrepresent the product, I would think that it would be okay to sell something on this site. Let the buyer decide if they want to buy the product.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I generally tell people to get rid of firearms they find. The last time someone did that, the truck stop had metal detectors when I stopped. One handgun in the bathroom trash and they go nutso. Who would have guessed?


----------

